# New Baltimore bait shop lures ice fishermen



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

HOOKED ON WINTER: New Baltimore bait shop lures ice fishermen with friendly service and hot coffee 

More than an hour before sunrise. And two ice fishermen are already waiting in line for minnows.	
He says that ice fishing is more popular than summer fishing in this area because of the low cost. "In the summer, you have the expenses -- buying a $20,000 or $30,000 boat, and the insurance and fuel," he says. "During the winter, for $10, you catch more fish than you do all summer long." 
"They were beating down my door," Brian says. At 6:30, he finally locks the door, after selling more than $9,000 of bait and tackle. More than they sold in the entire month of November. 

http://www.freep.com/news/mich/ice27_20040127.htm


----------



## Gone Fishing (Jul 31, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Hamilton Reef _
> *"During the winter, for $10, you catch more fish than you do all summer long." *


That sure isn't the case for me!


----------



## BaitRunner (Sep 21, 2002)

Right on John, me neither - kicked butt in October, was giving perch away  


PS: John, stop by HPYC, have not seen you in awhile.

Bob_____


----------

